# Cloudy water



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey everyone im starting a new 55g so far i got a filter protien skimmer lights water and sand. I didnt rinse my sand before i added it into the tank and when i pours 50g of water it make it all merky and cloudy. Today the dust setteled and it looks fine, still a lil bit merky. I moved the sand around and when ever id touch the sand a cloud if dust would rise. Is this okay? wILL it eventually settle . I dont want the sand to form clouds everytime the future inhabitants skim above it quickly. I cleaned the filter since alot of dust was sucked into it, same with the skimmer. Im planing to cycle for about a month or 2-3 weeks with live rock and crustasions. MY LFS had tiny neon blue hermit crabs for about 99 cents each. 
Do i have to start the entire sand and water over since i didnt rinse and have the dust on the surface? As long as i or the fish dont mess with the sand to much it would cloud at all but i know some fish like to ruffle up the sand. My neighbor has a damsel that like to kick up all the sand with its fun and make little craters or ditches. Any advice on my cycle with hermits or my dust will help, thanks!


----------

